# Haunted Radio (01/28/15)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are wrapping up the month of January with news on the Reign Of Terror, Spirit Halloween, The Strangers 2, and more!!

Then, we review the episode titled "Faith" of the hit show "Supernatural." Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a hit song from the Elm Street Group. All of this and so much more on the January 28 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

